# A ladder you will love



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I found this while surfing the net and thought it might be of interest.
Corner Ladder by Company & Company Design Studio » Yanko Design
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Brilliant innovation!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Brilliant innovation!


This is something Otis might like.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the accessory package, Herb...
I think the wood motif is very attractive.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As a prototype design the ladder is interesting. If one of the ladder companies gets it rated and produces it I would be interested and I am sure many contractors would be too.

Not being petite I only use 1A or higher rated ladders.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Here's the accessory package, Herb...
> I think the wood motif is very attractive.


LMAO,Dan,
now that is funny,I hope no one used that.
Herb


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

That 4x4 support is just begging for someone to come up those stairs and grab onto it!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

When I was a kid, we did a show in the gym and I used a 30 footer to hang and aim lights. Man, that was scary! I like the idea of the folding down into a 6" x 6" x 6' package, but if it were made in China I'd expect it to last about 2 weeks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Here's the accessory package, Herb...
> I think the wood motif is very attractive.


That reminds me of an email that I got...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I'm with you , I don't think that ladder would support me to well at 290 lbs  

Those are some good news Paul . I gotta give that guy credit for washing his apartment windows :fie:

This is my fav


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is me when my bucket didn't have enough reach . Notice I do have a harness on though


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Known in the trade as 'kicking the bucket'...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> This is me when my bucket didn't have enough reach . Notice I do have a harness on though


Living on the edge ,Rick.
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

One slip and you're in the ..... Rick.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> This is me when my bucket didn't have enough reach . Notice I do have a harness on though
> 
> That might be risky if you have a CN OSHA, and it is documented on a picture.
> Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> RainMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is me when my bucket didn't have enough reach . Notice I do have a harness on though
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> RainMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is me when my bucket didn't have enough reach . Notice I do have a harness on though
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Herb Stoops said:
> 
> 
> > Just for record , it's photoshopped . Well in case they ask lol
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, c'mon; Rick's got his bright Orange high vis coverals on...what could go wrong?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, c'mon; Rick's got his bright Orange high vis coverals on...what could go wrong?


And then the sparks started to fly.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> And then the sparks started to fly.
> 
> Herb


Then I could change my site name to " Energized RainMan"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Look Marjory; up there on the wires! It's a single, male, Orange-breasted Studmuffin!!"


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> "Look Marjory; up there on the wires! It's a single, male, Orange-breasted Studmuffin!!"


Lmao , stud muffin we ain't :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Then I could change my site name to " Energized RainMan"


or *ER* for short...


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Oh good lord some of those pictures make me hyperventilate!

No Rick, not the pic of you ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*The Ladies Are Amused*



RainMan1 said:


> Lmao , stud muffin we ain't :lol:


It's all in the mind, Rick...I read that on the 'net somewhere.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> It's all in the mind, Rick...I read that on the 'net somewhere.


Well for guys with to much charisma , I'm the antidote


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *It's all in the mind, Rick.*..I read that on the 'net somewhere.


oh I can't believe you said that out loud...


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

*Father's Day present!!!!!*



Herb Stoops said:


> I found this while surfing the net and thought it might be of interest.
> Corner Ladder by Company & Company Design Studio » Yanko Design
> Herb


Brilliant -- I want one:laugh2:


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> Not being petite I only use 1A or higher rated ladders.


Mike,

I haven't seriously used a ladder since I retired from the fire department. And even then, I used the bucket truck any time I could. LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OSHA says 50 year ods and older have no business on ladders...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...or on their knees!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> ...or on their knees!


you got that right...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you got that right...


...and I thought it was just me...


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

YAaa..it is


----------



## Loonboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Imagination has no limits.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> When I was a kid, we did a show in the gym and I used a 30 footer to hang and aim lights. Man, that was scary! I like the idea of the folding down into a 6" x 6" x 6' package, but if it were made in China I'd expect it to last about 2 weeks.


...or until the first use!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Design studio, eh? Means it's 'art', and is gonna be pricey. Cute, but I'll take a regular ladder any day.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> ...or until the first use!


or it's broke in the box...


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Great...!!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually, I have a very nice adjustable height sawhorse built on that design - but it is made of plastic.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It has been awhile since this post appeared and I've never seen anything about htis ladder. Maybe the designer read our comments and gave up on it?


----------

